# Puppy Shopping List and Questions



## JennyD (Jan 2, 2016)

We are on a wait list for our dog and I am researching what we need and I have a few questions. I would love all the input and suggestions I could get.

I've decided to use an ex-pen and a crate. Does anyone have recommendations on brands, sizes or things to think about when selecting a crate and ex-pen?

I have wood floors and don't want them to get ruined with accidents or the ex-pen. Should I buy a sheet of linoleum or something else (suggestions welcome) to put on top of my wood floor where I have crate and ex-pen in till my puppy is trained and does not need the ex-pen?

What do you like to put inside your crate? A towel? A dog bed (which one?) Something else?

I read something that I can't find again about making the ex-pen larger over a period of time while litter box training. Could anyone point me to information on this process?

I want to litter box and out door train my dog. What liter box do you recommend? What do you think of the wood equine pellets I have read about? Do you like something better?

Bell training - I read about it and love the idea. Are plain old jungle bells fine? I saw a product online that was specifically bells for the dog. Any reason I should go one way over the other?

Dog bed - I have read about a doughnut bed (not sure what it is) and other beds. What do you like and why?

Collar and leash or harness? I think I like the harness idea better. Can I use a harness all the time? What brands do you like? 

Click training - I have read quite a bit online about click training and that is 100% the way I want to go. While I see a lot of Karen Pryor books on this topic, is this the "right" author? Or should I be reading someone else?

Food bowls. I have seen a few people talk about buying bowls that sit in a stand. Won't my dog be too small for that? Why do I want that?

I read about the product natures miracle for getting rid of accident smells. Are there any other similar products I should explore?

What brushes and combs should I get? Any specific brands? 

Somewhere I read that I should never cut the hair around my dogs eyes. Instead use a tiny comb and Vaseline to train the hair to stay out of the dogs eyes. I only saw this in one place, is this true? Thoughts?

Toys - What should I buy to start with. I recently read about a dog dying from a Kong product. Should I not buy these? Or is there something to consider when looking at toys for safety?

Groomer - I read that I should look for a groomer that does not put the dogs in crates. Is that correct? If so, what SHOULD I be looking for in a groomer?

Treats for training - What treats (name brands please) do you like for training?

So my pre-puppy coming home list needs to include includes crate, ex-pen, stainless food bowls, dog bed, clicker, click training book, bells, litter box, harness, brushes and comb, toys, treats. Did I miss anything?

Thank you SO MUCH for all your help, ideas and suggestions.

Jenny


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

As far as crates go, some people prefer the hard shell plastic and others the wire ones. I use wire crates that are 24" x 19". I have two, one in the bedroom and one on the lower level main living area. At first I would recommend only putting a minimal amount of bedding in the crate in case of potty accidents. Save the plush crate pads and beds for a little later. I went to the Goodwill store and bought a lot of baby receiving blankets and quilts to use. This way I had extras to use in case of accidents, and there were some of those at first! Also be sure to use a smaller crate at first or one with a divider. My expen came with two extra panels so I could change the size and shape of it. I also could spread out the panels and use it as an extra wide gate if I needed to. I did not have an indoor potty set up so other people can better address that. I know people that did put a floor of some kind under the pen to protect their floors. Mine was on tile so I didn't have to worry.


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

"Bell training - I read about it and love the idea. Are plain old jungle bells fine? I saw a product online that was specifically bells for the dog. Any reason I should go one way over the other?"

I read that you should try and get a bell that is open at the bottom and not a round jingle bell one because the pup's nails might get caught in the round style.


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

JennyD said:


> What brushes and combs should I get? Any specific brands?
> 
> Somewhere I read that I should never cut the hair around my dogs eyes. Instead use a tiny comb and Vaseline to train the hair to stay out of the dogs eyes. I only saw this in one place, is this true? Thoughts?
> 
> ...


I purchased generic combs and brushes before our pup came but have since replaced them all with higher quality and much more expensive ones because they work much better with the Havanese coat. I think it might be better to just buy the good ones from the start.

In terms of toys, I suggest buying only one example of each type of toy (for example stuffed toys, chew toys, balls etc.) and see what your pup prefers before spending too much. I bought too many stuffed toys and our Ruby is not interested. She doesn't like balls either. But loves antlers and hard chew toys.


----------



## JennyD (Jan 2, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## MWilson (May 22, 2015)

*x-pen*

I bought a thick blanket and sheet to put under my pen to protect my hardwoods. Originally, I had a nice rug beneath, but my guys thought it best to tear the rug apart. The blankets seem to work pretty well, but my guys still move the pen around. I also had to create a top for the pen because my guys started jumping out of it. They are only in there when we have to leave them or put them up for some reason. They don't potty in the house anymore, but they do love to destroy stuff if they feel they are not the center of attention. If that ever stops, I'll stop using the pen.

For toys, I prefer the Kong brand. They seem to last forever and my guys can't really tear them apart. The cheaper toys are ripped open easily and my guys love to chew on the fluff and the squeaker. It scares me, so I only buy the Kong toys now. They have yet to rip one of those apart, and the Ninja loves his toys. The Bandit could really care less about the toys. He only uses them to torture the Ninja. Seriously, he gets one of the Ninja's favorite toys, stuffs it into the Ninja's face and squeaks it under his little nose. When the Ninja reaches for it, the Bandit runs away. It is funny as all get out. Also, antlers make wonderful pacifiers.

For groomers, just do a bit of research around your area. There is one in our area that will come out to the house, but there is one that I love at the boarding kennel, puppy daycare place that I like. Ask your friends for references. Do some research online for reputable groomers in your area and read reviews, as well. Your new little guy will be fine.


----------



## sfrt (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm glad to have come across this thread, thanks for posting such detailed questions JennyD! I'm in the same boat and have many of the same questions. Thanks to everyone who has responded so far, it's been very helpful. 
If anyone has a specific type of xpen they recommend I'd appreciate the suggestion. Thx.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Welcome! That's a long list! :biggrin1: The one think I would be lost without is Chris Christensen #005 buttercomb and the face & feet comb.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

sfrt said:


> I'm glad to have come across this thread, thanks for posting such detailed questions JennyD! I'm in the same boat and have many of the same questions. Thanks to everyone who has responded so far, it's been very helpful.
> If anyone has a specific type of xpen they recommend I'd appreciate the suggestion. Thx.


I can recommend the large Richell adjustable ex-pen with tray.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Jenny- I wanted to address your question about groomers since I commented on that in another thread. There are many different types of grooming salons including mobile groomers, big box pet stores, small shops with one or two groomers, large shops with many groomers and those who groom in their homes. You need to pick what works best for you and your dog. With my last dog I was exposed to shops that I consider to be high stress. There were multiple groomers all working in a large back room. There were multiple dogs being worked on at once and multiple dogs being held in cages barking and waiting for their turn. I found out that unless you specifically asked for table drying of your dog that most likely they were being dried in a cage with a blower on it. They also would keep the dogs too long, sometimes a half a day. This is a very high stress environment for your dog. Luckily I found there were better options and was able to find groomers that only did one dog at a time. Getting a recommendation from another dog owner is a good place to start. I found Molly's groomer this way. She works out of her home. Molly is never caged and is done in 2 hours or less.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

You can put a cozy little bed (my pup likes the round ones with the higher sides) in the ex pen along with some toys and your choice of r indoor litter pan. He will go right to his bed to sleep and he will not soil his bed. You can buy just one crate and use it for your bedroom instead, probably next to your bed. :smile2:


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Molly120213 said:


> Jenny- I wanted to address your question about groomers since I commented on that in another thread. There are many different types of grooming salons including mobile groomers, big box pet stores, small shops with one or two groomers, large shops with many groomers and those who groom in their homes. You need to pick what works best for you and your dog. With my last dog I was exposed to shops that I consider to be high stress. There were multiple groomers all working in a large back room. There were multiple dogs being worked on at once and multiple dogs being held in cages barking and waiting for their turn. I found out that unless you specifically asked for table drying of your dog that most likely they were being dried in a cage with a blower on it. They also would keep the dogs too long, sometimes a half a day. This is a very high stress environment for your dog. Luckily I found there were better options and was able to find groomers that only did one dog at a time. Getting a recommendation from another dog owner is a good place to start. I found Molly's groomer this way. She works out of her home. Molly is never caged and is done in 2 hours or less.


I strongly agree with Molly. We have a home groomer and it works out great.


----------



## seesawhavanese (Jun 17, 2015)

JennyD said:


> I have wood floors and don't want them to get ruined with accidents or the ex-pen. Should I buy a sheet of linoleum or something else (suggestions welcome) to put on top of my wood floor where I have crate and ex-pen
> 
> Jenny


We bought a sheet of vinyl that has worked so far. Our Mochi loves to chew on it though. You should get something as the nails do scratch and I'm sure you'll need some time before you can trim or grind their nails.



JennyD said:


> Click training - I have read quite a bit online about click training and that is 100% the way I want to go. While I see a lot of Karen Pryor books on this topic, is this the "right" author? Or should I be reading someone else?
> 
> Jenny


+1 for Clicker training and Karen Pryor. Read everything you have time for.



JennyD said:


> I read about the product natures miracle for getting rid of accident smells. Are there any other similar products I should explore?


+1 for Natures Miracle.



JennyD said:


> Food bowls.


My Mochi seemed to dislike stainless bowls, maybe it was the reflections. We use a non-tipping melamine bowl for water and just a cheap plastic tray for kibble. We mostly do hand feeding and kongs, and we train using the kibble, so we put it on the floor.

Get a cheap plastic flea comb for the face. We started with cheap combs to start and just moved up from there. I found a brass pin brush to work well.

Congratulations!


----------

